# at what age do you start



## 786 (Aug 28, 2010)

would like to know at what age do you start training your puppy


----------



## Shneeg11 (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm not an expert, but I've always heard that the day you bring the puppy home is a good day to start training.


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

On day one. Everything you do with your dog is training. Potty training, socialization, obediance, interactive games, etc. Never too early to start.


----------



## 786 (Aug 28, 2010)

Ok.so I guess I will be starting today lol


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i always start training at 4 months.
there's somethings i do before that.
when i bring them home at 8 or 9 weeks
we start house breaking, crate training,
no biting/nipping (good luck on that one),
no jumping, car rides, greeting people, step training
and i'm forgetting somethings. 
i teach them they're name by usuing
it a lot and treating.

the dog i have now was in puppy class at 9 weeks.
i think it was 8 or 10 classes. lots of socializing, Vet
training (how to behave when visiting the Vet), other people
handling your pup, walking on different surfaces, step training,
cat socializing (cats were walking around in the room
where the pups were), nail trimming training and so much
more.

the sit, stay, down, hand signals, find it,
retrieving, go to the car, picking things
up when i drop them, getting the mail
and whatever else started at 4 months.
it was one thing at a time. 

the trainer i used in my dogs early training
is the 2nd trainer that told me to bring
my dog to them when he's 4 months.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I started training one pup the day in arrived on the airplane from LA. In the van on the two hour ride home, she was finding the cooler with food in it. I taught her sit and down on the way home, she was eight weeks old. All sorts of early foundation training of behaviors can be taught to young puppies. Of course, you can't expect perfection or consistency in a baby! I started little bits of lured heeling with a pup. I also do play which involves bringing toys back. I start go outs to little target with a puppy too. There is a lot they can learn, but it can't be pressured and always should be fun.

Puppies are always learning. So, whether you realize it or not, "training" is always going on.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I agree, from the first day- their name, come, sit, walk on a leash, etc. We started puppy class at about 12 weeks I think, then obedience class at 4 mos.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Look at this little pup! They are smart. It is about having a positive, motivated and fun approach to learned skills.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Like others have said, I start the day they come home. Training is a huge variety of things. 

Start with the simple stuff such as training them to be alone in the crate, to wear a collar, try to direct their attention to their puppy toys so they learn early what toys are theirs to play with, start with using their names, and keep treats in your pocket so when you call their names and get them to come to you, you can reward them. I also used dog food as treats and neither of my dogs are picky eaters, they associate food with reward, they rarley get actual "dog treats".

The breeder recommended to feed my pup in his crate by tossing some food in. Since the crate was a little large for him, the breeder said that he may have an accident, but they don't like to potty where they eat, so this may help if the crate is on the large side. Start potty training right away of course since it takes a long time! You can also try some basic commands such as sit and down. Another thing the breeder told me was to greet the puppy by bending down to it's level. Then they will have no need to jump up for attention. So far it has worked pretty well for us.

Don't allow the cute puppies to do anything you wouldn't want a 90 lb adult GSD to do. You can start that right away too (climbing on furnature, jumping up at the door, etc.) When the pups get a few weeks older, you can let them work for their meals. This made my dog SUPER attentive towards me. I measure out his daily feeding amount so I know that he is actually getting enough throughout the course of the day. Keep food in your pocket and throw commands at your dogs when they're least expecting it, and give them a small handful. This works well for us!! They will learn to keep in tune to you. Good luck with the two!!!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

From day one, and we went to puppy class as soon as allowed. We also went to the pet store for socializing from day one. 

My friend who is a trainer says do not wait for all the shots the chance that a pup will actually catch something is small. As she say's more pups die from not being socialized than die from exposure to other dogs. What she means is they develope problems and people send them off to the shelter where they may not get adopted and be put down. Social skills are very important right from the start.

Enjoy your new pup!


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

vat said:


> From day one, and we went to puppy class as soon as allowed. We also went to the pet store for socializing from day one.
> 
> _*My friend who is a trainer says do not wait for all the shots*_ the chance that a pup will actually catch something is small. As she say's more pups die from not being socialized than die from exposure to other dogs. What she means is they develope problems and people send them off to the shelter where they may not get adopted and be put down. Social skills are very important right from the start.
> 
> Enjoy your new pup!


This may be true that alot of pups get taken to shelters for behavioral problems, but I would definatley wait until your dog has shots before taking it into a pet store. All it takes is one careless person bringing their sick dog into the store, and yours could die. That happened to my friend's sister's pup actually. She took it to Petsmart, it picked up parvo, and died. There are TONS of other places to take your dog other than a pet store. If you want to socialize it, have some friends come over who have vacinnated dogs. That is the safest way to do it. You don't have to risk your pup's health to get it socialized properly.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

I started Karma the day we got home at 7 weeks. At 11 weeks she is now house trained ( will gently tap Crate door or bed at 3am if she needs to get out or scratch my office door lightly ), she sits, comes on a command or the whistle, she waits,she lies down, she does a fairly good stay, she walks on a leash like a robot beside me,she goes outside when told, gets into her chair when told, gets up into the car and gets over to the back or passenger seat when told. Never too young !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

